# 20 gal reef - fish stocking advice



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

So far have one Ocellaros clown, one Rainford Goby and a banded coral shrimp. (a few snails and hemrit crabs as well). Tank has an open top.

Looking for interesting colourful fish to add, any suggestions are greatly appreciated. 

Would love more inverts as well, but my one cleaner shrimp I had lasted less than a day before the banded coral shrimp got to him.


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

SUM has some good deals this weekend...
http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=see%20u%20marine%20markham&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CCwQjBAwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.seaumarine.com%2Fspecials.htm&ei=f82CULyhDKHu0gH0ooC4CQ&usg=AFQjCNHhqXsWSkS74z_j4rizzReKXC6mnA


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep saw that (it's sort of a Friday ritual for me to check his specials lol). Tempted to grab the Cardinals but I think my tank is just a bit small for them.


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Greg_o said:


> Yep saw that (it's sort of a Friday ritual for me to check his specials lol). Tempted to grab the Cardinals but I think my tank is just a bit small for them.


LOL... Mine too!


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

I would think you would want to stick to the goby or blenny family in that size tank. A midas blenny, or purple fire goby are both very nice fish. Personally I try to avoid going to SUM for fish (Ken is nice and all but the fish are generally in poor health) however he does have awesome corals


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Announce said:


> I would think you would want to stick to the goby or blenny family in that size tank. A midas blenny, or purple fire goby are both very nice fish. Personally I try to avoid going to SUM for fish (Ken is nice and all but the fish are generally in poor health) however he does have awesome corals


SUM is my go to place for fish! You should get another clown so they can pair up,once the clowns pair up they act differently in a cool way. P.s preferably a smaller one so there will be no fighting. On a side note .... just a suggestion, you should get rid of the banded coral shrimp because its aggressive and get a cleaner shrimp or a blood shrimp. i have both of them in my tank and they;re pretty peaceful.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

About the single clown - when I first got them they were a pair. One died the day I got it. Few weeks later got another. It died. Few weeks later got a another. This new ones colours weren't as vibrant as the originals so I arranged to give it away (really wanted a 'matching' pair). The night before the pick up it jumped out and died. I think my clowns are basically cursed.

I appreciate the suggestion for gobys and blennys, will check those out.

Have considered giving or trading the banded coral shrimp away to allow for more invert options. I may, but currently since I have so few animals he's one of the main attractions. Very showy.

With the fish I buy at SUM the majority don't last long. I do drip acclimatize them into a tank with stable parameters but I'll reserve my judgement about the stores fish until I get more experience with marine fish and can say with out doubt it is not my fault.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Greg_o said:


> About the single clown - when I first got them they were a pair. One died the day I got it. Few weeks later got another. It died. Few weeks later got a another. This new ones colours weren't as vibrant as the originals so I arranged to give it away (really wanted a 'matching' pair). The night before the pick up it jumped out and died. I think my clowns are basically cursed.
> 
> I appreciate the suggestion for gobys and blennys, will check those out.
> 
> ...


In my own experience i find drip acclimating more harm then good. What i i generally do is temperature acclimate and use my hand to scoop the fish out gently, also remember to turn the flow down low and turn off the lights as well so its less stress on the fish.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

I also don't drip acclimate. A long temperature acclimation and I always try to use my hands to catch them. Net seems very stressful. And also drop them preferably at night time or turn off lights and of you can lower the flow a bit to give them a chance to relax and not get bullied by your current fish.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Really? Thought dripping was the way to go, would like to hear more opinions on this.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

For my fish, I make sure house temp is at room temp, then I will float the bag in the tank for approx 20 min to adjust temp to 78F.

Put approx 10-20% of the bags water volume worth of your tank water in a small bowl.

pour some water from the bag into that bowl, enough to cover the fish when he's in there.

with the top of the bag open, I pinch it shut and turn the bag upside down in the bowl and under the water.

Gently pour him in the bowl. cover bowl with a plate.

add tank water. Approx 20% of bowls total water volume, every ten minutes for around 1 hour.

add a lot of extra tank water @ the 1 hour mark. wait a few minutes, then gently submerge the bowl slowly in tank and pour him in.

turning lights off, and slowing the flow down, is always a good idea, gives him time to calm his nerves and find a place to relax.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Greg, best thing to do with fish from LFS is to quarantine. Set up a small 10 gallon tank, rudimentary filter with established biomedia, and place some pvc pipes in the tank for some fish shelter. If you want disease-free clowns send me a pm, I know a guy 

I also have a 20 gallon tank, and its pretty much "overstocked" with 2 occelaris clowns, 1 sixline wrasse (yup) and a large cleaner shrimp.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Greg:
In my experience, you should never use someone else water. What i generally do is temperature acclimate by putting the fish bag into my tank and let it sit there for 20-30min, then i use my hand to scoop the fish out and place it gently into the water. Also remember to turn low or off all of the flow and lights. I find that the fish get really stressed from the LFS to my house and by the time i temperature, drip acclimate and get it into my tank the fish would be be super stressed out.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Forgot to add, that I dump most of the water from the bowl down the sink, leaving just enough that the fish is still submerged. before submerging the bowl, in the tank.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

thmh said:


> Greg:
> In my experience, you should never use someone else water. What i generally do is temperature acclimate by putting the fish bag into my tank and let it sit there for 20-30min, then i use my hand to scoop the fish out and place it gently into the water. Also remember to turn low or off all of the flow and lights. I find that the fish get really stressed from the LFS to my house and by the time i temperature, drip acclimate and get it into my tank the fish would be be super stressed out.


What if the stores salinity is @ 1.017 or less, Is it not stressful to change salinty so abruptly? I have my salinity @ 1.024-1.026ppm


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

DrBlueThumb said:


> What if the stores salinity is @ 1.017 or less, Is it not stressful to change salinty so abruptly? I have my salinity @ 1.024-1.026ppm


its the unknown that your scared of , you'll never know whats in their water so i rather not risk it but thats just my opinion. Also most LFS will keep a low salinity to prevent pest but i dont think they keep it that low because most LFS also sell corals and they will most likely run a all in one system.


----------

